# Ride to Worden Park today



## Francesca (13 May 2012)

Had a good ride today at Worden Park did about 25 miles, and the weather was good, apart from it being very windy! Love my bike.

View attachment 9265


----------



## Francesca (13 May 2012)




----------



## deano69 (13 May 2012)

Nice Bike, Looks a nice park too...Love your top ! better than my plain hoodie lol whats the drink in your bottle ? just fruit juice or some special energy drink ?
Deano


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

deano69 said:


> Nice Bike, Looks a nice park too...Love your top ! better than my plain hoodie lol whats the drink in your bottle ? just fruit juice or some special energy drink ?
> Deano


 Hi Deano
many thanks for that:-) Get the top from On One /Planet X they are available in green or black. The juice in my bottle is a high energy drink thats slow release, do you do any MTB?


----------



## deano69 (14 May 2012)

Hi Francesca, I do a bit but nothing hard core like jumping down rock faces etc lol Just mainly of road trails and tracks through woods etc but do around 50 to 60 miles per week just always out and about mooching around in between job hunting due to redundancy a little while ago.

I use my bike on road too so always out on it, I have moto tyres which aregood on hardpack and dry trails but also good and fast rolling on road too. . .I done about 55 miles in last 3 days all at different locations but sunday my brother came as he just bought a Marin bobcat as he needs to lose weight pmsl.............

Deano


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

cool, good luck with job hunting too. I ve only had the Scandal for last 2 weeks, as my previous ride was an Apollo from Halfords, which was way too heavy for me..seriously. I wanted to buy an On One Carbon 456 purely for the weight, but saw then saw the Scandal on Ebay and had to bid. Got an absolute bargain as the guy built it fromn scracth totalling about £2400. I won it for £900, so very lucky indeed. It is a dream to ride, and the difference that I feel in the weight is unbelievable!


----------



## deano69 (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> cool, good luck with job hunting too. I ve only had the Scandal for last 2 weeks, as my previous ride was an Apollo from Halfords, which was way too heavy for me..seriously. I wanted to buy an On One Carbon 456 purely for the weight, but saw then saw the Scandal on Ebay and had to bid. Got an absolute bargain as the guy built it fromn scracth totalling about £2400. I won it for £900, so very lucky indeed. It is a dream to ride, and the difference that I feel in the weight is unbelievable!


 
That must be nice having a very light weight bike, mine is just a 7 year old brushed aluminium laquered frame just added bits to it over the yrs wheels, hydraulics, etc but also just bought new chain, cassette, and crankset and it rides like new and although 7 yrs old now is still very clean and has only 2 tiny minor scuffs 1 of which was there when I bought.

I would love a new one not because I need one but because I want one lol but funds wont allow at mo 

You are very lucky too to have a partner who goes with you my misses is not interested in cycling full stop...come to think of it not intersted in any of my hobbies but hving said that we have an 8 month old baby so it would be difficult for her to go anyway and my older 3 kids are 20, 17 and 13 and also need looking after like babies too.....

But there is no doubt about it since I been using mine regularly I feel so much fitter and at 42 yrs young my low heart rate should be around 65 to 70 bpm but is 50bpm so pretty fit now and even my 2 older sons cant keep up they have to stop and eat and drink and recover at regular intervals.

Deano


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

deano69 said:


> That must be nice having a very light weight bike, mine is just a 7 year old brushed aluminium laquered frame just added bits to it over the yrs wheels, hydraulics, etc but also just bought new chain, cassette, and crankset and it rides like new and although 7 yrs old now is still very clean and has only 2 tiny minor scuffs 1 of which was there when I bought.
> 
> I would love a new one not because I need one but because I want one lol but funds wont allow at mo
> 
> ...


 Gary (my hubby) and I have only been cycling in the last year and bit, and both gave up smoking 2 years ago(and so glad i did)
I have never felt so gitter in all my life and at nearly 45 years old, look and feel better than I did when I was in my twenties. I love getting on my bike, even more so since buying the new Scandal. It would be good if your missus could go riding with you, I thought that I would never take to cycling/mountainbiking , but there you go. I dont do any mental jumps or crazy stuff, just love hitting the hitting the trails, but need to go on MTB course, and will be booking one with Mr Ed Oxley of Great Rock.
Theres alot of things I want to learn more about in MTB, and alot of things I need to improve on.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Hi Deano
> many thanks for that:-) Get the top from On One /Planet X they are available in green or black. The juice in my bottle is a high energy drink thats slow release, do you do any MTB?


Fran, I wear that wool top as well!


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> Fran, I wear that wool top as well!


Hi Tim
cool!!! is yours the green or the black?


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (15 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Hi Tim
> cool!!! is yours the green or the black?


Just like yours, but this will make you laugh! I'm stocky built, quite fit and play lots of different sports. I wouldn't say I'm fat, but I had to buy the largest top available, come to thick of, anything I buy which is bike related in clothes, I always have to buy XXXXXXXXL's.


----------



## Francesca (15 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> Just like yours, but this will make you laugh! I'm stocky built, quite fit and play lots of different sports. I wouldn't say I'm fat, but I had to buy the largest top available, come to thick of, anything I buy which is bike related in clothes, I always have to buy XXXXXXXXL's.


 wow! you play rugby?


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (15 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> wow! you play rugby?


Fran, I used to play quite often, but now do more graceful things like mountain biking. Funny, I have more aches and pains from this hobby than I did playing other sports! Must be getting old or it might have something do with falling off the bike occasionally!


----------



## Francesca (16 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> Fran, I used to play quite often, but now do more graceful things like mountain biking. Funny, I have more aches and pains from this hobby than I did playing other sports! Must be getting old or it might have something do with falling off the bike occasionally!


cool where about do you go MTB?


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (16 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> cool where about do you go MTB?


All over Yorkshire really. Time permitting, work and family etc, Hebden Bridge, Howarth, Oxenhope, tops of Halifax/Bradford are all regular rides out. Occasionally, the lads all take the same days off work and head out Dalby, Lakes, Dales etc.
If you guys head over this way, I'll show you local cheeky trials.


----------



## Francesca (17 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> All over Yorkshire really. Time permitting, work and family etc, Hebden Bridge, Howarth, Oxenhope, tops of Halifax/Bradford are all regular rides out. Occasionally, the lads all take the same days off work and head out Dalby, Lakes, Dales etc.
> If you guys head over this way, I'll show you local cheeky trials.


 Thankyou very suave profile pic


----------



## Cubist (17 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> All over Yorkshire really. Time permitting, work and family etc, Hebden Bridge, Howarth, Oxenhope, tops of Halifax/Bradford are all regular rides out. Occasionally, the lads all take the same days off work and head out Dalby, Lakes, Dales etc.
> If you guys head over this way, I'll show you local cheeky trials.


Tim
Do you have any links? Most of my routes are around the watershed between Calderdale and Colne Valley, such as Norland, Stainland, Scammonden, Scapegoat Hill, Marsden etc. I've heard great things about Ogden, Wainstalls etc, but need a bit of local info. Any of you use GPS?


----------



## Cubist (17 May 2012)

Fran
I reckon it's time you came out of you comfort zone and took that bike somewhere where you can really give it its head. Try Sherwood Pines Kitchener trail for starters, fast pedally singletrack with no scary technical bits, just loads of grin factor. Ideal transition and a great progression for the Scandal.


----------



## Francesca (17 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> Fran
> I reckon it's time you came out of you comfort zone and took that bike somewhere where you can really give it its head. Try Sherwood Pines Kitchener trail for starters, fast pedally singletrack with no scary technical bits, just loads of grin factor. Ideal transition and a great progression for the Scandal.


 where is the trail Cubist, and yeah Iam still a bit "scared" of pushing myself yet to the next level, dont want to be a mental head too soon and end up wrapped around a tree.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (17 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Thankyou very suave profile pic


First impressions are so important!


----------



## Francesca (17 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> First impressions are so important!


 absolutely


----------



## Cubist (17 May 2012)

http://www.sherwoodpinescycles.co.uk/trails.html

Forget the bit about experienced riders only, I'd cheerfully take an improver on the Kitchener trail. It has nothing you'd have to get off and push either up or over, every obstacle (and there aren't that many) can be rolled so teh whole trail is a great confidence booster. You'll learn speed and poise, and won't get chucked off into the weeds by huge rock gardens or steps/drops.


----------



## Francesca (17 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> http://www.sherwoodpinescycles.co.uk/trails.html
> 
> Forget the bit about experienced riders only, I'd cheerfully take an improver on the Kitchener trail. It has nothing you'd have to get off and push either up or over, every obstacle (and there aren't that many) can be rolled so teh whole trail is a great confidence booster. You'll learn speed and poise, and won't get chucked off into the weeds by huge rock gardens or steps/drops.


 cheers Cubist will have a look at this.


----------

